# Web cam vision nocturna



## voyteck (Jul 17, 2008)

hola compañeros quisiera saber si es posible convertir una webcam comun para que sea capaz de grabar en la noche es decir tenga vision nocturna, recuerdo que la ves pasada en el laboratorio de electronica se compro una camara que tenia la capacidad de vision nocturna y note que montaba unos leds infrarrojos al frente. ustedes saben si unicamente con los leds se obtiene esta capacidad o tambien tiene un circuito extra?, es posible montarlo en una webcam x.

como lo puedo hacer?

gracias saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Me parece que si es posible... el circuito CCD que es el que convierte la luz a voltaje tiene capacidad de ver un poco del espectro infrarojo

Para saber haz el intento poniendo un control remoto cualquiera frente a la camara, si al presionar una tecla del control puedes ver como se ilumina el led en la pantalla de computadora entonces la camara si puede ver infrarojos...


----------



## voyteck (Ago 18, 2008)

gracias por tu ayuda, queria decirte que hice la prueba que me dijiste y si, la camara si muestra como que si se encendiera una linterna. 

ahora que ya se lo de los infrarrojos, podrian ayudarme a acoplarlos a la web cam, digo que necesito para accionarlos solo darles alimentacion y ya? y si es asi como los conecto y con que resistencias?  sera posible ocupar energia de un puerto usb?


saludos y espero su respuesta


----------



## GustyArte (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola, como estas.
Mira, es sencillo convertir la webcam en vision nocturna, solo que vas a tener que "sacrificar" la webcam.

Si te fijas bien, la lente tiene una covertura de color rojo, bueno dicha cobertura es un filtro IR.

Sacando ese filtro vas a poder dejar pasar la luz infraroja que es lo que necesitas para "ver" en la oscuridad.... claro que tenes que acompañar la camara con una buena cantidad de leds IR (los de control remoto) para que iluminen el area donde enfocas.

Si los alimentas con 12 volts, con una resistencia de 1k en cada led es suficiente.

En este momento no tengo imagenes disponibles, pero en cuanto la encuentre las subo asi vez como es antes y despues de sacar el filtro.

Aclaro que el filtro se saca raspando o como lo hice yo, rompiendo el plastico que tenia el filtro.

Espero te sirva, cualquier cosa consulte   

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 19, 2008)

leds podes poner ramas de a 2 en serie, con los 5v del puerto, pero sin irte de lo que entrega

saludos


----------

